# Rate your motivation 1 - 10



## transcend2007 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have felt a reduction in my motivation to eat properly and train hard over the past 60 days.

I would like to get it back, and would appreciate any suggestions.

I would rate my overall motivation to eat right and train at 6 currently (it was 9 just 3 months ago - wtf).

How would you rate your motivation 1 -10?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 1, 2013)

My motivation is at a big 1...but I still do my thing


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 1, 2013)

At about a 6


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 1, 2013)

It was about a 9 now it is about a 5 with my freak injury yesterday.  Take a little time off, it will come back.  Oh and watch rocky 3 and 4.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Watch Rocky!  That is a good one.  RockyIII with Clubber Lang......my prediction.....PAIN....lol

Thanks!



Dtownry said:


> It was about a 9 now it is about a 5 with my freak injury yesterday.  Take a little time off, it will come back.  Oh and watch rocky 3 and 4.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 1, 2013)

10. This week I will be clocking in 7x 1.5hr sessions of boxing and 4x 1hr sessions of weights. Try mixing your training up, rework your program (e.g. concentrate on strength instead of hypertrophy or vice versa), workout with some buddies, try some new supplements. Do what you gotta do to get that hunger back

~Lupi


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 1, 2013)

Right now I have to say mine is a 10. I started with spongy couple months ago and have lost 21pds. I have a personal trainer 3hrs per week and Yesterday I went and bought a nice treadmill and home gym. I love it so far!


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 1, 2013)

Id say im at 8 right now. I switched up my training and gyms. Feel good and motivated.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 1, 2013)

at this new gym with all the hot pieces of ass runnin around it makes you wana kill it all day long.    9.5


----------



## RISE (Mar 1, 2013)

mines at a 4.  Its been taking me a lot to get to the gym recently for some reason.  Doesnt help that my elbows, knees, and lower back have been killing me.  Need to get some joint supp real soon.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 1, 2013)

I would say about a 5.  I was a 9 two weeks ago, then I get some crazy head cold..... I can't kick it.  Can't breath and keeps me up at night.  I think its almost over and I will be motivated to kill it again!


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 1, 2013)

With 600 mg of Test C and 600 mg of Mast E, my motivation to lift is a 100 on a scale from 1 to 10. My diet is off, however. I have been eating all kinds of shit.....and look vascular as hell. I love steroids.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 1, 2013)

i am banging a 9, just off for 5 days now i am ready to kill it


----------



## Azog (Mar 1, 2013)

10 for motivation and 8 for diet. Last week was terrible. My e2 was skyhigh and I felt absolutely rundown. No energy, no focus, and no aggression at the gym. Now that I am getting it back under control, I am destroying shit again. Tren has me super aggressive and fucking pumps are unreal. Unfortunately, something about tren has me craving junk food like a pregnant woman. I don't even like ice cream usually, but I have to sprint by the frozen section at the market. I think I could knock off at least 3 gallons in one go. This week has been good though, I have stuck to spongy's plan 100%, which is more typical for me.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm a MoFo 10! Just back from three weeks off.... tomorrow is my first day back lifting.  Transcend- time to take a couple of weeks off brother. Rest, recover, relax, get your head straight, re-evaluate your goals, and go make shit happen brother!

Missed you meatheads.... but Vette is back (in a new Mercedes) and it's time to KICK ass!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Azog (Mar 1, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I'm a MoFo 10! Just back from three weeks off.... tomorrow is my first day back lifting.  Transcend- time to take a couple of weeks off brother. Rest, recover, relax, get your head straight, re-evaluate your goals, and go make shit happen brother!
> 
> Missed you meatheads.... but Vette is back (in a new Mercedes) and it's time to KICK ass!!
> 
> ...



What sort of Merc? Please tell me CLS63 AMG with a tune...ultimate luxo-missle. Post up pics brother!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2013)

It went from a 10 to 0 in 1 day thanks to gallbladder although my diet is way better right now then it has been in year but that is because I have no choice, eat right not so much pain eat like shit hurt really bad.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2013)

It atcually went from 10 x tren to 0.

Get on tren you'll get motivated lol.


----------



## PFM (Mar 1, 2013)

I take some time off. I always plan 2 weeks no gym but never make it past 5 workouts or 7 days.

I found over the years I have to cycle my training. No athlete is 100% all the time. MMA Fighter to Figure Skater: no one is on top all the time. Learning to cycle your training (especially according to your recovery level, AKA juiced) is very important and more so as we age.

Take a break, take it easy, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 2, 2013)

very very very few people can sustain an 8+ in the long term.  I think I may be a seven, and it has been this way for awhile now....


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 2, 2013)

Azog said:


> What sort of Merc? Please tell me CLS63 AMG with a tune...ultimate luxo-missle. Post up pics brother!



I will try to get some pics up but it's not an AMG. It has AMG wheels as part of the sport package. It's an E 350 lol... I'm an old man.... Remember!?!?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Azog (Mar 2, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I will try to get some pics up but it's not an AMG. It has AMG wheels as part of the sport package. It's an E 350 lol... I'm an old man.... Remember!?!?
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



A very classy car! I really like that new body style. 
I am just an AMG fanboy, so when you said Merc, I got excited haha.

BTW, you are never to old for AMG's. Nothing like a nice heated/cooled seat with massagers while running a 10 second 1/4 mile.


----------



## username1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure if I can rate my motivation. I feel like I'm doing everything I'm supposed to since I started working out regularly I haven't missed a day, eating like I'm supposed to etc. but sometimes it feels like it's a lot of work but, I continue doing it. I should probably take days off here and there but, don't only time I've skipped a day is the day after I give blood and even then I time it so that I miss a cardio day. After I'm done with the gym I think back sometimes and wish I would've gone harder but, I still end up sore 1-2 days after most of the times so I guess I'm still giving it enough. 

However, sometimes it feels like I'm just going through the motions and treat it like work, almost something I have to do so I possibly lack real passion but, I still do it. I'm hoping once I get to that level that I'm happy with what I see in the mirror and my results that I will find that passion, after I've reached my goals it could give me confidence that I did it, and I can keep going and achieve my next goal. Maybe right now sometimes it's hard to believe in myself when I haven't reached my first goal yet.  I'm sure if I would skip some days I would start feeling bad, it would probably bother my conscience, and all of a sudden remind myself why I'm doing this. Maybe I just need to do that considering it's been over a year and haven't missed a day. A while ago I think it was vette that posted this video in the chat and it's really inspiring for me, it helps me get pumped up. I watch it almost every day.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 2, 2013)

Im at 10 right now. I took the last 8 days off, i really needed them. Will hit the gym hard starting Monday


----------



## BigFella (Mar 2, 2013)

Tricky one to answer! Just talked to my wife - we're skipping gym tomorrow as we need a day off.

Motivation: I'd say 8 or 9. I love this. But work and stress gets in the way sometimes. Yes, I know: if stressed, go to gym!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 2, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean.  I leave the gym wondering if I did enough.  I also sometime feel like I simply going through the motions sometimes.

But, User you are doing it.  Haven't missed a day in over a year and are eatting right most of the time.  Your an example of the direction I want to go.  Keep up the great work and heling the your SI brothers here.

Thanks for the video as well.  It is awesome!




username1 said:


> Not sure if I can rate my motivation. I feel like I'm doing everything I'm supposed to since I started working out regularly I haven't missed a day, eating like I'm supposed to etc. but sometimes it feels like it's a lot of work but, I continue doing it. I should probably take days off here and there but, don't only time I've skipped a day is the day after I give blood and even then I time it so that I miss a cardio day. After I'm done with the gym I think back sometimes and wish I would've gone harder but, I still end up sore 1-2 days after most of the times so I guess I'm still giving it enough.
> 
> However, sometimes it feels like I'm just going through the motions and treat it like work, almost something I have to do so I possibly lack real passion but, I still do it. I'm hoping once I get to that level that I'm happy with what I see in the mirror and my results that I will find that passion, after I've reached my goals it could give me confidence that I did it, and I can keep going and achieve my next goal. Maybe right now sometimes it's hard to believe in myself when I haven't reached my first goal yet.  I'm sure if I would skip some days I would start feeling bad, it would probably bother my conscience, and all of a sudden remind myself why I'm doing this. Maybe I just need to do that considering it's been over a year and haven't missed a day. A while ago I think it was vette that posted this video in the chat and it's really inspiring for me, it helps me get pumped up. I watch it almost every day.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 2, 2013)

My motivation is always 110% There isn't anything that can change that as THIS is my lifestyle, it's the only thing I don't have to think about, just do.  I wish I had advice but I don't think there is any, it's either a part of you or it isn't (speaking of the lifestyle only)

Now, pull up your boot straps and get to it! No excuses!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 3, 2013)

My motivation currently is about a 5 for some reason.  I train 5x/ week.  But I do think I need a week or two off to recover physically and mentally.  Like others have said I just feel like I am going through the motions.  And maybe its time to change my routine.  I might run Sheiko.  POB highly recommends it so I think I might give it a go after my time off.  Any suggestions always welcome.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok tailbone feels a lot better, signed up with spongy, starting cycle and Sheiko program on the 11th.  I am pumped. I will report back!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 3, 2013)

My ex just left to go back to LA. She motivates me to stay away as long much as I can when she's here. If I miss more than 2 or 3 days it really hurts my mood and energy level. For me, it all starts in the gym. 
I'm sitting on some DNP at the moment trying to get my motivation up to run it. Maybe I should eat like a pig and put on a few extra pounds? I'm a sissy.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 3, 2013)

I was over training .... 5 days a week intense is too much. Started GVT and it is amazing. When your motivation drops and it's not from desire, you need a break. The three weeks off I took was the best thing I have done in years. It sucked.... but at my age I have never backed off the intensity of my work outs (and I will NOT) but I also wasn't allowing myself quite enough recovery time. Listen to your body. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2013)

Switching things up and changing programs helps also but I'm a firm believer of committing to a program for many months to years like Westside.

When I take time for squatting is like waiting for Christmas as a child when I need to step back I hate squatting.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 4, 2013)

Im about a 9 right now. Eager to work with spongy on diet and get some more strength.

Feeling good in the gym getting myself prepped to crack some PRs!!


----------



## R1rider (Mar 4, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Switching things up and changing programs helps also but I'm a firm believer of committing to a program for many months to years like Westside.
> 
> When I take time for squatting is like waiting for Christmas as a child when I need to step back I hate squatting.




Westside is da shit


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am making some positive changes starting today.  I got a trainer.  Now mo more missed workouts!

I am getting with Spongy this week. I paid months ago and never followed through with the paperwork.  That changes this week!

Also, I am going dry for the next few weeks (no alcohol) at all.

I really appreciate everyone's perspective and feel a much greater sense of motivation, thank you very much!!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 4, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I am making some positive changes starting today.  I got a trainer.  Now mo more missed workouts!
> 
> I am getting with Spongy this week. I paid months ago and never followed through with the paperwork.  That changes this week!
> 
> ...



This is a big one! Good for you and good luck


----------



## username1 (Mar 4, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I am making some positive changes starting today.  I got a trainer.  Now mo more missed workouts!
> !



That's good to hear. I workout with a trainer also and it makes all the difference for me. A lot of guys especially here have something against them and probably for the right reasons, most trainers aren't built themselves etc. just passed some test and now they are qualified as a trainer. When I wasn't making any gains on my own because I don't go hard enough on my own, when I had considered it most everybody on here told me to "fuck trainers" but, Dfeaton asked me about my training and how hard I go at it etc. he told me that I would probably benefit from a trainer. So I started looking into one and with his help I finally found one, and ever since then I have stuck with it and that's when I started making gains. I was picky about who I was going to work with and found the right trainer. If for anything, just the strict schedule of having to go regularly and the motivation in your workouts encouraging you to keep going for that extra rep, that I would normally would have stopped because I got too fatigue, is worth it for me. That's really the reason that I haven't stopped and I keep going because I don't want to have to tell my trainer that I want to take a break, just doesn't feel right to me when I say it out loud (though while I was working out on my own I didn't take any breaks either but, didn't really matter since I wasn't making any gains on my own). 

Other reasons I like working with a trainer, I don't have the extensive years and years of experience lifting like some (or most) here, and so I don't have to figure out what routines I need to do, or how much weight, reps etc. all that stuff is planned out for me and I just go and go what I'm told. Routines, change on their own as necessary, don't need to figure out how long to keep doing the same workouts, etc. it's pretty awesome. 

I also feel you on the alcohol, I used to have a drinking problem. I think from what I've gathered there's several guys here that drink. It's hard to switch to this lifestyle coming from drinking because drinking is so easy, you just sit back and chill, party, it's so different from going to the gym and working out, the discipline, it's completely different. I used to drink a lot, now I have only 1-1.5 drink (no more) late in the evening before bed on sat. and sun. and that's it. It's not enough to get me drunk or feel anything but, I guess I'm not completely over it psychologically. One thing that keeps me going even if I feel things are getting tough, that I don't want to ever go down that road again. I became pre-diabetic and messed up my system because of all the drinking I was doing, and if I had not finally stopped things would have continued to get worst. Now, I really have no choice but, to keep my diet in check and workout regularly or else I will have other health consequences, like not being able to control blood sugar etc.


----------

